# Bad Depth Mic



## BRIAN (Jun 13, 2016)

To help in setting the valve lash on my 5 cylinder radial engine. I ordered a depth mic.
from Chronos  UK     the item that arrived has a 12 mm dia hole over 1mm deep around the mandrel so it cannot measure small items Useless for the job intended and to dear to post back from Italy. May be I can get some use from it but I have never seen one made like this before.
Not a happy bunny.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Brian.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have never seen one counterbored like that before either.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 13, 2016)

Too bad the depth mic will not work for you.  That design seems like it would get in the way of a lot of measuring jobs.  Tell us more about the 5 cylinder radial engine!  Edit: Found your other posts:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/members/brian.120/ and I will read them.  Thanks!


----------



## BRIAN (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi bob you can find the engine thread at  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/five-cylinder-radial-with-ohc.34815/  this is a long term project.
even if you discount the mistakes that set one back a bit. but I am doing it for the challenge of doing something different and it keeps the brain from going soggy. 
Also a 32x40 H gas engine somewhere 
Brian.


----------



## juiceclone (Jun 13, 2016)

bad design there..looks almost like a chinese job !
1) make a plate/shoe for the base, (thick shim stock) with the correct hole in it, super glue it and know that your measurements are off by that amount
or
2) just fill in with an epoxy material, level, probably a fine file will do, and use as is

If the rest of it seems well made and accurate, would seem a waste to put it in the whatever drawer and "fogetaboutit"


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 13, 2016)

Keep us posted about your radial build. Your work on it looks really nice.


----------



## BRIAN (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Juiceclone
Yes I am looking for a piece of 1mm gauge plate so with the plate in place all I have to do is take 1mm off the reading
It reads OK on anything that bridges the hole.

Groundhog just look in at the thread and feel free to join in, I like company . Questions and comments are welcome, It keeps my mind awake.
Brian.


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a set of cheap feeler gauges that I cut up and use for shims and such.


----------

